# Your last non-Mac related purchase



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

What was it? A steak? A watch? Some gum? A book? A boat? A coffee? 

Pictures / links or it never happened. 

PS... *Tapatalk on your iPhone* is great for this for posting pictures to ehMac from your phone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

More packing tape for shipping mugs. Like the Canadian flag on the tape.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm sorry some of you had to witness my big toe in the picture above.  Maybe I should buy some more socks.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I don't think you want to know or see the pictures...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kps said:


> I don't think you want to know or see the pictures...


Now I really do! beejacon

Or maybe not.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

The last two things I purchased were related, so they will go together. I bought lumber and jaded a king size bed, then I bought the king size mattress and bedding. I will add pictures tomorrow, can't do it from my iPad right now.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fresh rear Metezler rubber for the Hawg, this morning.

Sorry, no pictures, tire's at the mounting shop.

Had it and 2 tires for a buddy's 'Wing stacked & strapped to the Tourpack. Plastic wrap rattled in the wind all the way from Calgary. Good thing she's got decent speakers/stereo to drown out the noise.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Fresh rear Metezler rubber for the Hawg, this morning.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures, tire's at the mounting shop.


I had to read that first sentence 5 times, thought it was a different language at first


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

A package of hamburg buns and a squeeze bottle of mustard. We had BBQ burgers tonight for the first time this season... Got tired of waiting for the cold and rain to quit so did it anyway!!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

A steak. No really. 3 hour flight dealy, couldn't get to a grocery store so I figured it was a sign from above to go eat some steak.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> I'm sorry some of you had to witness my big toe in the picture above.  Maybe I should buy some more socks.


Dude! Your thumb is like 12 times bigger than your big toe. How do you stand (it)?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Metzler's for the Burgman - $580 installed ...ouch.









Been too wet to ride....and way too wet for on bike photos. They do however feel great.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Had to drive Mrs. ehMax to work unexpectedly at 7am this morning after working until 2am. This was my reward. 

Coffee snob comments in 3...2...1...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

No comment. 


My latest purchase:
Tanner Goods standard belt in saddle and nickel.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yesterday afternoon, neighbourhood pub, cribbage game and . . .


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

$100 for a nice hard working plumber to snake the main waste drain in our house. Are you sure you want pictures?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kazak said:


> Dude! Your thumb is like 12 times bigger than your big toe. How do you stand (it)?


Ha ha... 

It's over 6 feet away in that shot. It's really hideously huge.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jayman said:


> $100 for a nice hard working plumber to snake the main waste drain in our house. Are you sure you want pictures?


Ha ha. We're good. 

I'm still supposed replace the septic line from my house to the street with estimates running between $3000-$5000.  I'm procrastinating on that purchase but it may come back to haunt me if I don't do it soon.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

jwootton said:


> I had to read that first sentence 5 times, thought it was a different language at first


Iss jes' dumb biker...

Easy to understand, 'specially with a coupla beer in ya.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I was hungry


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

winwintoo said:


> I was hungry


Now I'm hungry. 

One thing about working from home, I've probably saved more than a hundred dollars in the past 3 weeks not eating at restaurants and fast-food places. Although, I really do miss *McCabe's* in Kitchener. Their burgers were very tasty.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the last significant purchase was this RC Heli

Blade mCX2 BNF (EFLH2480): Blade - #1 By Design


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

New earphones as the standard issue Apple ones keep falling out of my ears when I run. These ones had better work.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> Well the last significant purchase was this RC Heli
> 
> Blade mCX2 BNF (EFLH2480): Blade - #1 By Design


Perspective is everything. My KFC purchase was significant


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC4 said:


> New earphones as the standard issue Apple ones keeping falling out of my ears when I run. These ones better work.
> View attachment 19855


It looks like it comes with a new robotic ear as well! 

Neat purchase, and I like the backdrop you chose.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Here are the pictures: The first is the King size slat bed that I built, the second is the mattress installed in it.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> It looks like it comes with a new robotic ear as well!
> 
> Neat purchase, and I like the backdrop you chose.


Hopefully, they will make me run faster too. 

jwootton: Nice job on the slat bed - I like that you've left it unpainted to show the beautiful wood grain.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

KC4 said:


> jwootton: Nice job on the slat bed - I like that you've left it unpainted to show the beautiful wood grain.


I still have to stain it to preserve the wood, didn't have time yet, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Everyone must be holding onto their wallets today.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Everyone must be holding onto their wallets today.


Well before that was a new Truck, but your question was "last" purchase. LOL 

Edit: And right now I just purchased for the office a new router

Products - AirStation&#153; High Power N600 Gigabit Dual Band Wireless Router & AP - WZR-HP-AG300H | Buffalo Technology


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My last purchase was another Tim Horton's coffee, but I'll spare you the photo and future postings of coffee purchases. 

Last night, I did groceries with the usual stuff, but blackberries were a quart for 99¢. I picked up a couple and ate a lot. Today my tummy hurts.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yummy Yummy Sushi


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

McCain's deep and delicious rising crust Pizza for $4.99 at Zehr's. My fav pizza, it's yummy.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Mango Nectar from Bulk Barn.... yummmm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Yummy Yummy Sushi


Sushi? Yuk!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I have an addiction to camera gear. 

Tonight I bought a backup camera body. Canon 50D.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunglasses. These have been fantastic for biking and driving, and just out and about.









Ray-Ban RB3183 Sunglasses | Official Ray-Ban Store


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> McCain's deep and delicious rising crust Pizza for $4.99 at Zehr's. My fav pizza, it's yummy.


Well, found it a little ironic to learn that Wallace McCain, who co-founded McCain Foods with his brother, the late Harrison McCain, just past away and *today was his funeral*. Interesting story. 

Well Mr. McCain... I dedicate that pizza to you.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Room service at my hotel because the restaurant here had a huge lineup (a 30+ minute wait) and I was too wiped out to go elsewhere after a long day of driving through the mountains in California. Had Cobb salad, a Turkey BLT and a piece of Bailey's flavoured cheesecake ... yummmm. Sorry no pictures, nothing left but crumbs now!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

John Clay said:


> Sunglasses. These have been fantastic for biking and driving, and just out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coooool.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Yesterday I got a case of beer for my husband. 

(Some people might say that it was a good trade, but I think I just got Lucky)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Had to by a new air filter for the furnace. Made it out of Canadian Tire without any other purchases.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For my wife, for working hard in the garden today. Nice Australian Red, Yellow Tail.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just came from Costco.

Steaks for dinner tonight, Pork Chops, Potatoes, Tzaziki Sauce, Cinnamon Rolls, Lemon Pie, Mussels, Ice Cream popsicles, Jalapeno Poppers, 6 pack of Canadian 67, 6 Pack Canadian 67 Sub Lime.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> For my wife, for working hard in the garden today. Nice Australian Red, Yellow Tale.


My girlfriend says your a good man because she read you bought that for your wife. Now I have to make my way out the door to buy some wine, thanks mr. mayor


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For me for working hard today, some Grolsch, from my Mom's hometown of Enschede, Netherlands.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> My girlfriend says your a good man because she read you bought that for your wife. Now I have to make my way out the door to buy some wine, thanks mr. mayor


Sorry about that Joker.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh yeah.........


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are my last non-Mac purchases from earlier today.

Entertainment stuff:
Al Green - How Can You Mend A Broken Heart
Bachman/Cummings - Jukebox
Glass Tiger - The Thin Red Line
The Prisoner - DVD box set of the original series
Double Indemnity - two DVD set. Unfortunately I couldn't find Blu Rays of either.

Food:
One roast ham, some pork tenderloins, broccoli, mushrooms, potatoes, and some potato chips since they were on sale.

I also dropped by Carbon Computing today and browsed for a bit since it't been a while since I visited last but I didn't buy anything today, Mac or otherwise.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Just came back from Best Buy with a Sennheiser wireless system so I can listen to the tv in bed without bothering anyone.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Knoll Womb Chair with matching ottoman in Aegean boucle. (wedding money gone - hiyo)


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

my latest purchase.... a new house! Just moved in two days ago.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^Nice! You win Dempsy!
You might want to take care of that giant mole infestation problem in the front yard pretty soon though.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya thanks, actually that photo is a bit old (took lots through out the building process) that mound is now gone (and we have siding too) they should be pouring our driveway today (just hope the rain stays away), but the real fun is that we have no Cable running to this house (oops) that is also going into today!

Thank god for tethering!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

KC4 said:


> ^^Nice! You win Dempsy!
> You might want to take care of that giant mole infestation problem in the front yard pretty soon though.


Oh, that's what it is! I thought it was a giant busty woman buried in the sand


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Man, that's one very large front entrance door.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Lunch. A beef burrito


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A pair of windshield wipers for the motor home at NAPA. $63.58. Ouch!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> A pair of windshield wipers for the motor home at NAPA. $63.58. Ouch!


I seem to go through windshield wipers so fast. The van needs new ones badly again. If anyone has had really good success with some in terms of durability, please post a link. 

---------------

Ps... It would be more interesting and helpful for us all if we all posted more links and/or images. 

Let's try to make the thread as visual as possible, even if we have to grab a stock image of Google images. 

For example, bean burrito:










Mmmmmmm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Ps... It would be more interesting and helpful for us all if we all posted more links and/or images.


OK, here's my wipers from the inside.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> OK, here's my wipers from the inside.


I don't know if I've ever seen a picture of your RV actually. Would be curious to see what that looks like. (Since we're talking about something your purchased for it!)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Had the hankering for one, so took the kids.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Had the hankering for one, so took the kids.


yum, now I may have to do the same!

Actually I have a dilly bar box in the freezer, I think it time to raid it!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ant Traps










We've got a real ant problem coming into the house. 

Canadian Tire and Home Depot were sold out. Guess there has been so much rain lately and ground is so wet, lots of ants looking for a home and tons of people in the area having a problem. 

They can't have mine.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I gave in to a whim and bought myself an itty-bitty basic smartphone this week - a Samsung Galaxy 550 on Virgin Mobile. Great price for the phone and for the monthly plan I chose. 

_Heresy!_ It's an Android phone! OMG!!! 

Never thought I'd ever even consider this OS but why not. Although the Galaxy 550 is an entry-level smartphone it is a nice, very solid piece of hardware that works beautifully and does everything I need / want it to do, and more.

Brief thoughts on Android (at least as far as 2.1 was implemented on this phone) - I've been using iOS on my iPod Touch for ages so I'm used to the way it works and the way you get things done with it. The user-friendliness, the speed & smoothness, the nice visuals, everything. Android 2.1 isn't nearly as nice looking as the current version of iOS (but it's certainly not ugly), it's kind of scattered and... brutish... at times - but it is fast and stable and does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

A bark collar for my dog.. And sadly, it makes me laugh every time she barks...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

A black Smart from 2010. That's the biggest purchase in a long time.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Max said:


> A black Smart from 2010. That's the biggest purchase in a long time.


Awesome! How do you like it?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I like it plenty, Lars. Sips fuel. Parks pretty much anywhere - great for us, in our east-end digs with no driveway. Great second vehicle - been using it to commute out to Etobicoke - and soon, hopefully, another gig a wee bit further out.

Handles fine on the Gardiner but it's a bumpy ride. Fun all the same though. Ours had a nice bluetooth package and about 700 K on it, with five and a half years of warranty left. Car looks and smells minty-fresh new. We bought it from Benz downtown and it was an employee-driven car. Had we wanted to be a little more grandiose and shell out considerably more dough, we would have opted for the Fiat 500 - but this car makes more sense from a variety of perspectives and I'm having a blast in it. It accommodates my nearly 6' 2" frame well enough but a trip taking several hours would not be ideal. For real road trips it'll be our Suzuki.

This is my first car in my own name. Funny, that. I'm nearly 51. We test-drove three different Smarts before we settled on the plainest-looking one. The cabriolet version looks great but neither I nor my wife cared for the rear-view constraints through the bonnet - raised or otherwise.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Max said:


> I like it plenty, Lars. Sips fuel. Parks pretty much anywhere - great for us, in our east-end digs with no driveway. Great second vehicle - been using it to commute out to Etobicoke - and soon, hopefully, another gig a wee bit further out.
> 
> Handles fine on the Gardiner but it's a bumpy ride. Fun all the same though. Ours had a nice bluetooth package and about 700 K on it, with five and a half years of warranty left. Car looks and smells minty-fresh new. We bought it from Benz downtown and it was an employee-driven car. Had we wanted to be a little more grandiose and shell out considerably more dough, we would have opted for the Fiat 500 - but this car makes more sense from a variety of perspectives and I'm having a blast in it. It accommodates my nearly 6' 2" frame well enough but a trip taking several hours would not be ideal. For real road trips it'll be our Suzuki.
> 
> This is my first car in my own name. Funny, that. I'm nearly 51. We test-drove three different Smarts before we settled on the plainest-looking one. The cabriolet version looks great but neither I nor my wife cared for the rear-view constraints through the bonnet - raised or otherwise.


I hope you made a typo and it's 70k...
Nice acquisition Max, enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I _did_ made a big typo, thanks for pointing that out, kps! It had 7200 kilometres on it. I've only been driving it for about a week and a half now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen a picture of your RV actually. Would be curious to see what that looks like. (Since we're talking about something your purchased for it!)


Your wish is my command, our 2005 Embassy V-10 Ford gasser, pic taken in Moose Jaw, Sask. two days ago. That's our toad (towed vehicle, get it) behind it (2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited, used as a runabout when parked:










And the other side:


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Treated myself on fathers day


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Going to start a home project soon.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Max said:


> It accommodates my nearly 6' 2" frame well enough but a trip taking several hours would not be ideal....


I was wondering how many times you had to fold that large frame of yours to get into that little car.....



SINC said:


> ... our 2005 Embassy V-10 Ford gasser, pic taken in Moose Jaw, Sask. two days ago. That's our toad (towed vehicle, get it) behind it (2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited, used as a runabout when parked:


Verrry nice, SINC. 



chimo said:


> Going to start a home project soon.


Is that a reciprocating saw, Chimo?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

KC4: no back seat means you have a surprising amount of legroom. Probably more than the 4-door Fiat 500 (which, though a larger car, has teensy back seats).-. The car also has a lot of headroom for its size... one of the things we like about it is the glass roof, which makes it feel like a convertible, so much light gets into the cabin (but you can also block it out by drawing over the ceiling-mounted shade).

We just went to Lee Valley downtown yesterday to score some gardening tools - just some solid pruning shears and a combination pulley and pole job with shears and a saw blade... gots ta keep dem maples at bay. Always a pleasure to wander through the joint, admiring the aesthetics of the finer-made stuff. Sorry, no pics of this gear. I also was looking at scoring some exotic wooden veneers for some custom guitar modifications I have in mind, but nothing jumped out at me this time around.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Max said:


> KC4: no back seat means you have a surprising amount of legroom. Probably more than the 4-door Fiat 500 (which, though a larger car, has teensy back seats).-. The car also has a lot of headroom for its size... one of the things we like about it is the glass roof, which makes it feel like a convertible, so much light gets into the cabin (but you can also block it out by drawing over the ceiling-mounted shade).
> 
> We just went to Lee Valley downtown yesterday to score some gardening tools - just some solid pruning shears and a combination pulley and pole job with shears and a saw blade... gots ta keep dem maples at bay. Always a pleasure to wander through the joint, admiring the aesthetics of the finer-made stuff. Sorry, no pics of this gear. I also was looking at scoring some exotic wooden veneers for some custom guitar modifications I have in mind, but nothing jumped out at me this time around.


Some people find that sunroof handy when they make a trip to the lumber store ...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Just landed this afternoon from a month-long trip to India and met an empty fridge, so went and bought veggies and chicken to cook for the week. And yes, bought a litre of Teacher's scotch and a carton of Benson & Hedges on the 'plane this morning - duty-free.

My wife is still in India for another month, so it's just me. Cooking for me alone is so boring!

Cheers


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Max said:


> I like it plenty, Lars. Sips fuel. Parks pretty much anywhere - great for us, in our east-end digs with no driveway. Great second vehicle - been using it to commute out to Etobicoke - and soon, hopefully, another gig a wee bit further out.
> 
> Handles fine on the Gardiner but it's a bumpy ride. Fun all the same though. Ours had a nice bluetooth package and about 700 K on it, with five and a half years of warranty left. Car looks and smells minty-fresh new. We bought it from Benz downtown and it was an employee-driven car. Had we wanted to be a little more grandiose and shell out considerably more dough, we would have opted for the Fiat 500 - but this car makes more sense from a variety of perspectives and I'm having a blast in it. It accommodates my nearly 6' 2" frame well enough but a trip taking several hours would not be ideal. For real road trips it'll be our Suzuki.
> 
> This is my first car in my own name. Funny, that. I'm nearly 51. We test-drove three different Smarts before we settled on the plainest-looking one. The cabriolet version looks great but neither I nor my wife cared for the rear-view constraints through the bonnet - raised or otherwise.


very nice. If I didn't have big round thingys to cart around I'd get one of those in a minute.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

groovetube said:


> very nice. If I didn't have big round thingys to cart around I'd get one of those in a minute.


My sympathies.... get this: I can't even fit a Gibson-scale guitar in the back storage area... not flat, anyway, and I'd have to jam the sucker in at a crazy angle. Sure, I can stand a case in the passenger seat if I'm going solo.... it's just that small a car. A full set of drums? An assembled drumkit occupies a bigger footprint than the smart!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a buddy who has a smart, fits two wee amps and 2 guitars in, he plays for a living. Donna how though. I actually brought a measuring tape when I bought mine to make sure it fit the monster 26" kick.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Is that a reciprocating saw, Chimo?


You bet. Bathroom renovation getting started at the end of this week. Picked up a cheap tile saw today. Purchasing the cheap tile saw was only a few dollars more than renting a good tile saw for 4 hrs. Go figure.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, in mid-May, I took the Canada Safety Council's motorcycle training course, and passed! Then, of course, I had to get a bike! No point in qualifying for my M2 and not riding, is there? Well I did a bit of looking around, and took delivery of my new ride on June 2nd.

It's a '96 Honda Shadow VLX 600. While I wouldn't want to annoy any Harley-Davidson folks, out there, I did have some people refer to it as my "new hog". I corrected them, noting it's really more of a purple piglet!  Although when I get pumped up with myself, I call it my purple majesty. :lmao:

Whatever I call it, she's a whole lot of fun!:love2:


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks great - classic. Have fun with it!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chris said:


> Well, in mid-May, I took the Canada Safety Council's motorcycle training course, and passed! Then, of course, I had to get a bike! No point in qualifying for my M2 and not riding, is there? Well I did a bit of looking around, and took delivery of my new ride on June 2nd.
> 
> It's a '96 Honda Shadow VLX 600. While I wouldn't want to annoy any Harley-Davidson folks, out there, I did have some people refer to it as my "new hog". I corrected them, noting it's really more of a purple piglet!  Although when I get pumped up with myself, I call it my purple majesty. :lmao:
> 
> Whatever I call it, she's a whole lot of fun!:love2:


Beautiful bike Chris!!!! 

Ahh... I love it. :love2:

I have motorcycle fever so bad. (I've had it for years and years, but it's reaching a white hot fevered pitch!)

I'm a Honda man through-n-through, I just love Honda motorcycles. 

I hope to be posting *this bike* in this thread some day soon. 

Will be my first bike, and at 6'7", it's one of the tallest bikes, plus I can putter around on some dirt fire roads etc... 

Congrats on the bike, it's beautiful!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words! I liked the Shadow because it is lower, and is easy for a total novice like me to handle. It'll cruise at highway speeds with no problem, but I'm avoiding the 401 et al for the forseeable future!

That's a fine looking machine, your worship. Great for off-roading and I think it's street-legal, too. If you haven't yet, I really urge you to take the CSC training course. It was an excellent investment, superb training, and a whole weekend of fun! 

I convinced my wife that taking the course and getting the bike is a good, organized mid-life crisis. I've always wanted to do this, and, besides, it's cheaper than getting a mistress!

My wife agreed! Her only question was whether my life insurance was paid up! :lmao:


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chris said:


> Well, in mid-May, I took the Canada Safety Council's motorcycle training course, and passed! Then, of course, I had to get a bike! No point in qualifying for my M2 and not riding, is there? Well I did a bit of looking around, and took delivery of my new ride on June 2nd.
> 
> It's a '96 Honda Shadow VLX 600. While I wouldn't want to annoy any Harley-Davidson folks, out there, I did have some people refer to it as my "new hog". I corrected them, noting it's really more of a purple piglet!  Although when I get pumped up with myself, I call it my purple majesty. :lmao:
> 
> Whatever I call it, she's a whole lot of fun!:love2:


Congrats Chris. Don't fall too hard in love yet because I am positive your wanderin' eyes will soon fall upon a bigger and even more beautiful lady the moment you get your full G!

Like the Mayor, I too prefer Hondas. I had an '85 Magna V45 and then moved onto an '85 Goldwing Interstate. Right now I am bikeless, but am seriously considering plonking down for another Magna, this time something newer than 2000. I have a weakness for V4s 

Cheers


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Oh, I fully expect that my eyes will start to wander once I get my full M. Right now, 600cc is a good place to be for insurance purposes. If I had gone for a 650, my rates would have jumped up an additional 25% to 30%! As it is, my premium should drop around 50% in a year.

But, yes, once I get more experience, I sense a larger touring-type in my future. In the meantime, I love the sound of my little v-twin!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Of course, now I have to find a proper riding jacket. Somehow, a denim jacket with a construction vest over top is viewed with much derisive amusement, especially by my daughter! :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Picked up *Lord of the Rings Extended on Bluray* yesterday. Have been really looking forward to the extended version coming out. Watched fellowship last night. Was not disappointed. Was really surprised about how many extra scenes there were. 

Haven't watched any bonus features yet. 

Only small negative was each film is split between 2 Blurays, but not a big deal


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nyuk Nyuk*

My latest purchase. I found a good deal on Amazon and splurged.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

My latest non-Mac purchase. I've always loved the "Z" cars and finally pulled the trigger.







This little light up logo is found on the kick plate/door sill.


----------

